# TTRS @ Audi Belfast



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi guys

Got a call from Paul Mooney yesterday letting me know that the RS will due into the showroom next month sometime.
He has spoken to the Dealership manager and they have agreed to allow us to come down the evening before it officially goes on display, so we can all have a look.
So what I was thinking was we could go to see the RS, maybe get a decent photo with our cars and RS (Absolutte article) and then maybe go for a wee drive somewhere with maybe a latte at the end :lol: 
I will update this thread when I know more, dates etc but if people wanna post to let me know if there is any interest.
Over and out.

Sam
Pete
Darren
Ken


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd be up for that! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

great idea sam
i'll be there


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

The AbsoluTTE article comment was directed at you pete :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> The AbsoluTTE article comment was directed at you pete :lol:


thats a big 10 4 there good buddy!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds interesting but a little bit too far for me to come from Cork. Enjoy it and dont any of you buy it on the night :wink:


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

You know me Sam, always up for a run out (even if it is a few mile).


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Hay Sam keep us posted to the date. Im away a fair bit of July on hols but would hopefully get to see this beast if im about!

doc


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

do you have to own a tt to come on this one sam :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Lol I'm sure you could hitch a ride ken


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

iam in then to,might have my new ride by then :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

See if he'll set up a drag race for us!!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: yeah Boucher rd would be perfect for that!


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Leon said:


> See if he'll set up a drag race for us!!


god i would love that


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Update as of this morning -

Hi Sam,

I am expecting the RS TT to arrive soon. Hopefully I will be able to put it into the showroom for the end of this week. I will let you know as soon as it comes in so you guys can have a look at it!!

Warm Regards,

Paul.

Paul Mooney
Luxury & Performance Specialist

tel: 028-9038-0005
fax: 028-9038-0010
[email protected]
www.agnewcars.com
www.audi.co.ukIsaac Agnew (Audi)
2 Boucher Way
Belfast
BT12 6RE
VAT no: GB 815 0861 41


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I know this may be short notice but Paul reckons the car will defo be in the showroom for next Wednesday and they are open until 8pm, same for Thursday. My preferred evening would be Wednesday as I can finish work early that day.
Let me know guys.


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Im good to go anytime Sam


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

Either day would be fine as I wont be working


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good job
i can do the wednesday too
...or thursday


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry guys as the Dragons say ! "I'm out", unfortunatley I'll be lying by the pool in sunny Spain next week!!


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Any word from them Sam?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Been so busy all day so sorry for late reply
Anyway i had emailed Paul over the weekend expecting him to read it today and reply, didnt hear anything so called Agnews, the answer message was that they are closed today and holiday opening for tomorrow is 8am - 6pm and not the usual 8pm.
I will call Paul in the morning and update this thread as soon as I know anything but it looks like we may have to pospone this due to there holiday closing times.


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Damn them stealers and their wily holidays


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Update - Just off the Phone with Paul, as it happens the RS has been damaged in transit, damage unknown.
So we will need to pospone to towards the end of the month.
Sorry for any inconvenience guys :-(


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

hmmmnnnnnn....wonder what kind of a discount he might give me on a 'damaged in transit' RS?


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

I called in today, should be in by end of next week.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok guys I'm guessing the car is in the showroom now as I spotted it on the M2 this morning. Black with the signature Agnew number plate "FNZ 10". Looked good.
Anyway pete is back from France tomorrow I think so I will contact Paul again to arrange a quick nosey next week maybe
cheers.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I saw a white(ish) coloured one in Glengormley last week.


----------

